# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  May / June 2016 Lite Challenge : The lands of the Frozen Tears

## Warlin

Hi there! I am pleased to return to this site after a short absence and more for a challenge that seems to motivate the crowds. I wanted to try a new style and the opportunity is provided to me here. As usual I am unsure to finish this map before the deadline but I know that the community is there to motivate the troops, thanks for that.
It' s a top down perspective inspired by the beautifull maps of Schley and J. Edwards. There is so much work to be done on it... If i have time i hope to color it.
Any comments and advices are welcome.
Cheers !
### Latest Wip ###

----------


## Bogie

Welcome to the challenge Warlin, map is looking good, I am confident you can get it done.

----------


## Josiah VE

Very great start! A very cool style indeed. 
I like those mountains in the water..  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

I really love the your take on the crater and you used a really clever way to measure distances. Great start !

----------


## Warlin

> Welcome to the challenge Warlin, map is looking good, I am confident you can get it done.


Thanks Boogie, i'm less confident than you. My progress on this are really slow, and i'm not sure i can complete the illustrations needed...




> Very great start! A very cool style indeed. 
> I like those mountains in the water..


Thanks Joshia, the mountains in the water was a sudden inspiration, this meteor is a dinausor killer afterall...




> I really love the your take on the crater and you used a really clever way to measure distances. Great start !


Thanks Thomray. The proportion of the map and the frame make me choose this top down view and put this grid to mesure distance.

So a small update to keep work on it and hope to finish it. So many linedraws...
### Latest Wip ###

----------


## Diamond

Very attractive so far.  I love the clean, crisp lines of the mountains, and you really nailed those Schley hills.

----------


## jshoer

That's a great take on the mountains, and I like the layers of structure in your crater.

----------


## ChickPea

This is looking great! I love those caterpillar mountains. 

Will you be colouring the map?

----------


## snodsy

Really nice work here, looking forward to seeing this advance.

----------


## Warlin

> Very attractive so far.  I love the clean, crisp lines of the mountains, and you really nailed those Schley hills.


Thanks Diamond. First, i wanted to try the Schley mountains, but i didn't manage to draw something decent.




> That's a great take on the mountains, and I like the layers of structure in your crater.


With this type of mountains i can work on the arrangement of the river system and the terrain. And there is some progress to be made to be more realistic.




> This is looking great! I love those caterpillar mountains. 
> 
> Will you be colouring the map?


Thanks ChickPea. Coloring the map is in my schedule, and i hope to manage it for the deadline.




> Really nice work here, looking forward to seeing this advance.


Thanks Snodsy. I'm taking note of your progress also  :Wink:   :Very Happy: .

Here is some progress, with the shading, the frame and almost all the linedraw. Next step the illustrations and the coloring.
### Latest Wip ###

----------


## Josiah VE

What and interesting style. It's all shiny!  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

Looking forward to the colouring. What sorts of illustrations are you planning to do?

----------


## ladiestorm

this is a really cool looking map, so far!  I can't wait to see what you do with it!

----------


## Warlin

> What and interesting style. It's all shiny!  
> 
> Looking forward to the colouring. What sorts of illustrations are you planning to do?


This style is new for me and not allready accomplished. I'm learning there how to manage it. For the illustration, i want to make two icons : moon + snow and sun + fire and the sorcerer tower + dongeon intrance behind the volcano.




> this is a really cool looking map, so far!  I can't wait to see what you do with it!


Thanks Ladiestorm. Can't wait to see the final result myself  :Very Happy: .

Here is the new update with the coloring. What do you think about this ?
### Latest Wip ###

----------


## Bogie

Cool!  Nice work with the coloring.  I wonder if the forests would look better with a hint of green?  Of course all trees are not green even in the real world, but a blue grey forest looks unusual.
I really love the glaciers you have included.  Overall the coloring works very well.

----------


## Ilanthar

Very nice! I like how you did the mountains and forests. The light&shadows are particularly well done. A very cool style, no doubt.

----------


## ThomasR

Nom de Zeus ! C'est splendide !

----------


## snodsy

Really nice, I think you might add a few dash/short stroke lines to the interior of the forest, then a little shading, right now they can look a little PLATEAU like. I think you've nailed the outer edges.  LOVE the caterpillars! and the shading is nice.

----------


## Warlin

> Cool!  Nice work with the coloring.  I wonder if the forests would look better with a hint of green?  Of course all trees are not green even in the real world, but a blue grey forest looks unusual.
> I really love the glaciers you have included.  Overall the coloring works very well.


Thanks Boogie, i add a little touch of green and it works better i think.




> Very nice! I like how you did the mountains and forests. The light&shadows are particularly well done. A very cool style, no doubt.


Thanks Ilanthar, this new style deserves to be exploited and develop for future maps.




> Nom de Zeus ! C'est splendide !


Tudieu ! Merci Thomrey  :Very Happy: .




> Really nice, I think you might add a few dash/short stroke lines to the interior of the forest, then a little shading, right now they can look a little PLATEAU like. I think you've nailed the outer edges.  LOVE the caterpillars! and the shading is nice.


You're right Snodsy. This forest deserve to be developped (the coast and the plains also imo) it'll be my last works on this map.

So here is the last update, with all the works almost finished.
### Latest Wip ###

----------


## Ilanthar

It's looking great Warlin! But why is Sauron's tower in the corner  :Razz: ?

I forgot to say that I really like your play with the colors on this one.

----------


## Josiah VE

I like this much better than the previous update. I'm loving this! THe illustrations, the legend, the city icons, the colours.. Awesome job!

----------


## Loukana

Awesome map ! You did a good job with the proportions, too, it really looks like a huge country !

----------


## Bogie

Fantastic, great update!

----------


## Warlin

> It's looking great Warlin! But why is Sauron's tower in the corner ?
> 
> I forgot to say that I really like your play with the colors on this one.


Thanks Ilanthar and sorry for the Sauron's tower, lack of originality   :Frown:   :Very Happy: 




> I like this much better than the previous update. I'm loving this! THe illustrations, the legend, the city icons, the colours.. Awesome job!


Thanks Josiah. Every one is trying to improve himself in those challenge.




> Awesome map ! You did a good job with the proportions, too, it really looks like a huge country !


Thanks Loukana. For the proportion, it is indeed one of the aim I fix myself in this challenge.




> Fantastic, great update!


Thanks for the support Bogie.

And there is the final version, with my attempts to reply to the comment made by Snodsy on forests.
Meandern Lands is a country subject to constant and intense religious tensions. Two gods clash for domination of the lands and seas. The Blue Moon and its hordes of nomadic tribes, its whalers sailors and its proud kingdoms to the margins of set-aside land have the support of the fearsome witch seleneenne and his diehard followers. The Red Sun is worshipped by the fertile and healthy kingdoms of the North benefiting from the expert advice of the purple Magi sitting on the Earth fire throne.
### Latest Wip ###

----------


## ChickPea

This is utterly glorious! Fantastic work, Warlin. I love it.  :Smile:

----------


## Barek333

Great, great map, love how you did the ice and implemented J.Edwards style. Reminds me of the old Forgotten Realms style map but better  :Wink:

----------


## snodsy

WOW!!, original, creative, beautiful!

----------


## ThomasR

Certainly one of the most beautiful map I've ever seen ! Je suis vraiment admiratif de ce que tu as réussi à faire sur ce projet, bravo !

----------


## ladiestorm

Warlin, this map is absolutely gorgeous! I love the colors, It's detailed without being busy... I like the illustrations in the corners... it's just beautiful all the way around!

----------


## Warlin

Thanks every one for your kind words. Make me blush... Glad you enjoy it. :Very Happy:

----------


## Diamond

Really, really great.  I have this set as my desktop wallpaper right now at work, and all my coworkers are coming by and commenting on it.  You have new fans!   :Very Happy: 

I have one small critique: in your key, it looks like you have a coastline section instead of glacier for the glacier key pic.

----------


## J.Edward

This is beautiful work Warlin. This is going up on the FB page tomorrow. 
Gotta show this one around. I like all of it. The color choices are nice and subtle and really solid.
Obviously, I love the top down mountains and land features.  :Smile: 
You're really knocking them out of the park lately. Keep it up. I love it.  :Very Happy: 
Oh, definitely getting rep for this one.  :Wink: 

Edit - just went back through the whole thread - how did I miss this?
Sorry I wasn't in it and encouraging you along the way.
I believe you thoroughly achieved your goal.  :Smile: 

edit 2 - just paid attention and realized this is a challenge thread - sooo, I'll have to wait till the challenge is over to post it to FB.  :Wink:

----------


## jshoer

This looks great. It's like...punched out of metal.

----------


## Warlin

Thanks Diamond. For the glacier pic key my choice wasn't happy. Glad to have news supporters  :Very Happy: .
Thanks J.E. Yours middle Earth maps was an inspiration all the way to this map making. Thank you for sharing your work with us.
Thanks Jshoer.

----------

